# Brand New!



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, just picked up the new TTster on Tuesday, and so far am lovin it. Found the forum great help in run up to purchase and delivery, and will be keeping in touch for first few run-in months anyway. Not sure how to customise my profile etc., so any advice would be appreciated. Like how to summarise Spec ordered on sig (and picture id): 2.0TFSi, 2wd, Meteor Grey (like it!), S-troninc, BT Phone Prep, MFSW, Cruise C, iPod Prep, Light Styling.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the world of TT's

User Control Panel > Profile > Edit Signature - just type in what you want and either 'preview' to check it or just 'submit'


----------

